# Alum Crappie



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - Has this summer flown by - I was hoping to make it up to Alum 5 or 6 times before the crappie tournament next weekend but that did not happen. I was also hoping to camp this weekend but with the rain tonight and my son having a cold & my daughter getting hurt those plans have now changed. 

For those that have fished alum lately can you tell me where the water level is and are the docks still in at the chesire ramp? Also, what is the water temp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished it last Friday and the water was down about 3'. The docks were still in at Cheshire but you have to back your trailer in pretty far to unload. Friday the water temp was at 78. Color was good. Caught a few crappies but most were in the 9-10" range. Good luck at the tourney, with the big cool down coming hopefully it will turn on the fish. Also a couple of crappies I caught had a few eggs.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i had crappies hitting crawdad cranks in orange and orange/chartruese.. also cut up 2 close to 11 that had small crawdads int heir belly..lol was trolling close to 1 mph around points and flats


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chopiq - Thanks for the info - What do you mean good luck at the tourney? It sounds like you are saying your not fishing it.

93stratos aka -Derrick - Thanks for the info as well.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

past few weeks firetiger flickers and jr wally divers have been pulling em as well


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I will be fishing the tourny, haven't fished Alum before. Going to go this weekend and give it a shot, probably do more driving around looking my graph than I do fishing, but I will post my results.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was out twice in the last 5 days and have been out with Ying6 some as well and man it should be a fun tourney with plenty of good fish caught. We have found quality fish north,middle and south and plenty of them. As lng as we do not get a big friday storm or blow it should be a fun day for all.


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Was out twice in the last 5 days and have been out with Ying6 some as well and man it should be a fun tourney with plenty of good fish caught. We have found quality fish north,middle and south and plenty of them. As lng as we do not get a big friday storm or blow it should be a fun day for all.


I can second that. I was out in my yak in the middle & south pool two times earlier in the week and again today -- the crappie were hitting my cranks and twister tails & swimbaits up into the afternoon (actually more so mid-afternoon). I also came across guys doing well on minnows. 

Steady flow of 9-12"ers. Today brought more babies but still had a couple nice sized ones.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

The only day they are calling for rain is Saturday. Classic!!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I fished it for the first time ever on Saturday night and Sunday morning and didn't catch any quality fish. I caught fish non stop, but they were little guys. Biggest fish was 91/2 . It will be a rough day for me on Saturday if that trend continues. To get 10 fish, all 9 inchers I would have had to catch 120 crappies to even get that. I must of been fishing the wrong areas


Good Luck to everyone out there on Saturday though!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

AEFISHING said:


> The only day they are calling for rain is Saturday. Classic!!


When fishslim said this will be a fun tourney with lots of fish caught I thought ohhhh noooooooo the kiss of death! !$ Just kidding troy, I also had a good day on alum yesterday in many locations. Should make for a good tourney if conditions remain stable.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

man it sounds like the pre fishing alone might mess up the bite! everybody taking this tourney so serious  Im only going to pre fish 2 days man I think we will have to quit our jobs to compete with everyone! LOL

Can't wait! and it wouldn't be a crappie tourney without rain and a nice northwest wind


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

When's the tournament? Is it between you guys or is it a sign up type deal?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

mbarrett1379 said:


> When's the tournament? Is it between you guys or is it a sign up type deal?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/2012-crappie.php

Kinda wish it WAS just a small deal between friends. I wouldn't feel so bad getting whooped on my home lake...


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

Prefishing usually only screws you up more than it helps. You find good fish the week before and then there gone on tournament day. I say go out, have fun, and try to get the lucky BIG bite!!

Good luck!




Big Joshy said:


> man it sounds like the pre fishing alone might mess up the bite! everybody taking this tourney so serious  Im only going to pre fish 2 days man I think we will have to quit our jobs to compete with everyone! LOL
> 
> Can't wait! and it wouldn't be a crappie tourney without rain and a nice northwest wind


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm more worried about the front that is supposed to come through Friday night/Saturday morning. Think it will have a negative effect on the fish.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not worried. We fished Saturday during that front and did alright but no big slabs like some are getting. I'm going out a couple more times this week to see if I can find slim or Ying on the bigger fish... lol.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

MDBuckeye said:


> I'm not worried. We fished Saturday during that front and did alright but no big slabs like some are getting. I'm going out a couple more times this week to see if I can find slim or Ying on the bigger fish... lol.


Just follow them around all day!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That's the plan unless they are having a tough time, like the Delaware tourney... lol 

Just kiddin. There are lots of fish to be found but I'm struggling finding the quality keepers.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can only hope you guys follow Ying and Slim, and they fish like they did Del    

Yep, I said it...hahahaha


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well as long as the weather is good it should be fun no matter what. Good Luck to all and see you at the tourny.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Found them today  most 12-13 with 4 14's. Gonna be a fun tourny!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Found them today  most 12-13 with 4 14's. Gonna be a fun tourny!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Impresive, nice catch! Hope there still there for come tourny time..... Derek if you read this. We doing this next yr?


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Found them today  most 12-13 with 4 14's. Gonna be a fun tourny!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was out as well in the kayak in the north.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like everybody already found Mikes fish. We are just gonna fish at the ramp thats where all the groups seem to show up after dark for 8" crappies. Was by there other night around midnight and counted 18 people on the docks and concrete step guy tried to come in with his boat and they would not even move. As for the Delaware tourney we were tired and slept thru all of it till the last 20 minutes then got a few for a little weight so we did not smoke everybody with are 20 pound weigh in saturday!! it is in Kentucky right.  Mike has decide to fish out of the front side of the boat this time so we should be able to get 8 in the boat for sure. All i know i will be in the back saugeye fishing with a new secret weapon that large crappies seem to like as well!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished a long time yesterday and like everyones else caught a bunch of crappie HOWEVER did not have any size, especially what was posted by Bonecrusher, our biggest was smaller than his smallest.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like a bunch of sandbagging going on. LOL. Wish I could get out and do a little prefisihng but Friday is my next day off. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

yep they were turned on yesterday. you all should have a good tourney. boated 15 in an hour. 6 keepers. couple round 11".


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My pre fishing strategy must be different from a lot of people. I don't spend more than 20 minutes in a hole no matter how fast the action is. If there's any slabs they'll show themselves in a hurry if you give them what they want.

And I would never kill a crappie in pre-fish that I thought might still be there on saturday. My old crappie fishing partner Misfit came from the school of thought where he believed crappies are always replenishing themselves in a certain spot so it doesn't hurt to keep them during pre-fish. I don't agree. I think the same crappie move in & out of preferred spots like any other game fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bonecrusher - It doesn't count if you are fishing a private pond - Just Kidding!!!!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Its gonna be a good weekend 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm followin bonecrusher! haha!


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't wait to see these 14"+ fish at the scales!! I hope the weather holds off...



Bonecrusher said:


> Its gonna be a good weekend
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I know someone else that put the smack down on some big Alum slabs but it really doesn't matter unless you can do it on tournament day.


----------



## tritonBB (Oct 21, 2008)

jmk maybe somebody will show you what a 14in looks like cause you aint never caught 1! Fishslim and ying little less runnin around would make it nicer for the rest of us , save the gas and fish more


----------



## jmk112 (Mar 12, 2006)

I always like when someone talks a little crap... I'm going to camoflauge my Triton so you can't see me, I just may be on to something this time...... Good luck :beer:



tritonBB said:


> jmk maybe somebody will show you what a 14in looks like cause you aint never caught 1! Fishslim and ying little less runnin around would make it nicer for the rest of us , save the gas and fish more


----------

